# June 7, a city near you



## veggieguy12 (Jun 1, 2008)

World Naked Bike Ride .org

think it will be 06/07/08 everywhere,
but check the big city nearest you and you can get down

RIDE EXTRA CAREFULLY!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Naked_Bike_Ride


----------



## Labea (Jun 2, 2008)

this... is... terrific. i doubt they have it in alaska! brr!


----------



## Labea (Jun 2, 2008)

Widerstand said:


> Labea said:
> 
> 
> > this... is... terrific. i doubt they have it in alaska! brr!
> ...



or, you'd just wear the formal wintergear.
as bare as you dare in alaska = at least wear a hat, scarf, and some mittens.


----------



## sykgutt (Jun 2, 2008)

and all the men's weiners would probably shrivel inside of their body


----------

